# Missing Screw for LGB 2071D



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

I bought an LGB 2071D off E-bay and when it arrived today it was missing the screw that holds the driver on to the front axle. Of course the guy I got it from doesn't even know what I am talking about and sold it as is. I am hoping someone has a spare in their parts bin that they are willing to part with or knows of a source for the part. The other thing that would help would be the part number so I can look for the piece needed. I think it is the same as most of the LGB engines use but haven't tried to find it anywhere but on this forum so far. Worst case scenario is I will have to make another but it would be a lot simpler if I can find one.


Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, check with Axel at Train-Li-USA. He may be the source for it...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

These did not come in the "over the counter" replacement screw set unfortunately. Not sure if they came with the early one or early replacement gear sets.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

We definately have the stainless screw for the LGB wheels holding the side rods in place with the hex head at train-Li. 
Some LGB screw sets contained this screw. 
If you contact Train-Li, we can send you the 2071D pdf file and you can tell us which item number you need. 

Item 69 on the 2071D/2171D is what we do have on hand.


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for the leads. The screw I need holds the driver on the axle The side rods are fine. The screw looks to me to be the same as on some other locos so I am going to try swapping a few to find out what is the same. I have looked at the pdf files on lgbworld for the 2071D and I don't see the screw shown. 

Ed


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, as I said these were not in the screw sets like the later plastic driver (not early metal driver) side rod ones were. As Dan said, Train Li or Watts may have them, try Axel at Train Li, or David at Watts. 

On a crashed hard drive, I have an old split box U lok diagram, all the ones on the Interwebs are the later bottom drop out ones. 

The screw is the same as on a Stainz, so you should be able to swap one. 

http://www.champex-linden.de/download_lgb_explosionszeichnungen/2020-1.pdf 

THe million dollar question is, where and how did it fall out? And have you lost the carbon brush and spring behind it.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ed
I beleve you are right all the 4 and 6 -wheel motor blocks take the same screw for the axles.

Richard


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ed, 

Here is a link that contains download links to MOST of the LGB models made. They are PDF's of the engineering drawings: 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=20001 

Rich


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Again.....thge internet drop bottom 2070 diagram does no good as it is post 1988. The 2020/2010 will.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the 2171D print for the screw. Is it item # 69? If so, Train-Li has this part.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan....please re-read his question. He needs the screw that holds the wheel, not the siderod. 2171D was a post 1988 model, so it does not have this screw as the motorblock is different. 

What he needs is screw #40 and washer #41 in this Stainz drawing- 

http://www.champex-linden.de/download_lgb_explosionszeichnungen/2020-1.pdf 

I wish it was the #69 siderod screw, as I have a fist full of the newer ones and would have given Ed one for free. I have none of the old metal driver ones unfortunately, as I have at least three pre 1979 locos that have meta-backed drivers.


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who replied to my request for help with the missing screw. Garrett is correct, the missing screw and lock washer are the same as #40 and #41 on the Stainz drawing the he provided a link to. As suggested I looked further at the locomotve and found that two of the brushes are missing on the side where the screw was missing. The engine has several cosmetic issues as well as significant signs of wear. I have decided that I didn't buy this unit cheap enough to have to deal with all the issues of refurbishing a well worn loco. I am going to see if the seller will take it back... Thanks again for your help. 


Ed


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck, let us know how it turns out. These locos are fully rebuildible f you decide to keep it. I bought a 2073 that had significant bushing wear and required re-bushing. See the archives of MLS for details. 

EDIT: Here it is:

http://www.mylargescale.com/communi...fault.aspx

This one I bought needing a bit of help. I think I paid around $100 it on eBay in 2008/9.


----------

